# resurface aggregate concrete patio



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

1980s conc was either exposed aggregate & is still used today altho down here its more common to ' seed ' the conc rather'n use a surface retarder/pressure washer.

a grinder'll certainly do the work IF you want to risk knee/back surgery,,, we use a walk-behind scarifier to ' pop ' the graded pebbles out of the surface then apply a broom'd in base coat of polymer-modified cementitious mtl,,, we then applied another smoothing coat of the same material, ' thinfinish ',,, finally a top coat was installed, finished, & sealed,,, we used elitecrete which is only avail to licensed installers,,, there are also many others avail from specialty conc suppliers,,, you won't find anything worthwhile @ apron/vest stores NOR will you find anyone who knows wth they're doing :no:

o'lays work on conc, not stone,,, no respectable pro would choose self-leveling stuff either :no:

would be a helluva lot less expensive to buy everyone flip-flops :laughing:


----------

